# Tubal ligation in larger women



## plushkitty (Jul 14, 2017)

I've been seriously considering getting a tubal ligation while insurance still covers permanent birth control. But I weigh ~330 pounds. I carry more weight in my hips, thighs and butt than in my belly, but the surgeon is still going to have to cut through a fair amount of fat. Will OBGYNs perform a tubal on a woman my size? Are there going to be any complications that a thin woman would not have? I'm okay with scars if they have to make a bigger incision, it'll be worth it to not worry about pregnancy. I already have surgical scars in much more visible places and they don't bother me. Anesthesia went fine too in both previous surgeries.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 14, 2017)

I had one done when I weighed around 300 pounds. 
First doctor I saw was a real ass about it all, telling me she could only stick springs in my fallopian tubes instead of cutting them due to my weight (WTF?) I assume she was getting a nice cut from the company peddling those springs.

Next doctor I went to? No issues...I even asked her if she would have a problem due to my weight (I am an apple shape btw). She said maybe but it really wasn't a thing for her. She did it, I healed easily and ain't got knocked up again yet.

Point of this story is that it's worth it to get a second opinion if you find yourself in the presence of a fat phobe. 




**It was all done with a laser- couple of tiny holes near my belly button. Actual pregnancy and childbirth did much worse to me than the surgery.


----------



## plushkitty (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks, Fairy! It's reassuring to know that there's at least one doctor out there willing to perform a tubal on a person my size.


----------



## Tracii (Jul 16, 2017)

Yeah get several opinions.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 17, 2017)

I was never able to get one done. But my husband found a doctor willing to do a vasectomy when he was only 24. So it worked out okay. Still, hate that I wanted to exercise that choice but couldn't find a doctor willing to perform the procedure unless I got below 250 lbs. And then when I had to have my right fallopian tube and ovary removed due to a cyst, the surgeon wouldn't sterilize me. Fucker...


----------

